# Chemex question



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Hey guys I hope you're all well. I browse the forum regularly but very rarely have much to offer as I just use my B2C machine mostly. However I fancy getting back into brewed coffee with a chemex.

My question is, can I make one cup of coffee in the 3-6 cup style or do I need to get the 1-3? I'll be making enough for one mostly but then sometimes 4 or 5 so I'd like to have enough capacity to do that. But want to make sure that I can use the larger chemex for single brews without it effecting the outcome?

James


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, you can brew 1 cup/mug in the 3-6cup Chemex.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Spot on mate. Thank you







now just got to wait 21 days until I'm home from work to try it out


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

What grind would you all suggest for chemex? I have a hario hand grinder, but I'm also thinking of getting a machine grinder for brewed only. Would I need anything overly expensive or could I get away with a cheap grinder for chemex?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

What size brew are you thinking? (Grind setting will relate to brew time)

An electric grinder will grind faster (as will the steel burred hand grinders like Made By Knock & Lido), but if you're not losing the will to live, you'll be fine getting away with a Hario.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I'll likely be doing 300ml brew for myself mainly and then 600ml brew for me and my father in law. I don't mind using the hario but was just wondering if I could get away with a cheap machine like a delonghi KG79


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Maybe aim a little higher, like Baratza Encore or Wilfa grinder?

Start about 3 min, plus bloom for 300g, 4:30 plus bloom for the 600ml brew?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I was looking at those a few weeks ago. Only thing is with the wedding coming up in a couple of months and me mentioning to her about how the cost is starting to get to me, I don't think it would go down too well. I'll just stick with the hario and put in the time


----------

